# ROG 2080 mit Kraken G12 und Corsair H55 WaKü, Bitte um Hilfe!



## VapingJoe (8. September 2020)

Hallo  Ich hätte ein paar Fragen bezüglich des Einbaus des Kraken g12 mit Corsair H55 für meine ASUS ROG STRIX NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 OC 8G. Vorab: Ich habe alle Anleitungen gelesen und schon stundenlang online rechechiert. Bitte dies beachten.

Mein Rig:   Fractal Meshify C, MSI Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon, i9 9900k mit Alpenföhn Brocken 3, Be Quiet 550w Dark Power Pro 11, ASUS ROG STRIX NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 OC 8G, 16gb ram, ssd usw. 

Der Grund für den Einbau o.g. Komponenten ist, dass meine Grafikkartenlüfter leider rattern. 

1. Frage: Auf dem Bild ist mein PC Aufbau zu sehen. Aktuell strömt die Luft von rechts nach links. Gehäuselüfter front, CPU Lüfter, Gehäuselüfter hinten. Spricht etwas dagegen den Radiator mit Lüfter der Wakü über oder unter den Gehäuselüfter an der Front zu setzen?

2. Frage: Ich habe dann letztlich 3 3Pin Kabel. Eins für die WaKü, Eins für den Lüfter am Radiator der Wakü und eines am Kraken G12. Mein Plan wäre es die beiden Lüfter mit einem 3Pin Y Kabel an die Grafikkarte anzuschließen (mein Gedanke ist hier, dass die Grafikkarte die Lüfter steuert) und die Pumpe selbst an den Pump_Fan Anschluss am Mainboard (Mein Gedanke ist hier, dass die Pumpe immer laufen sollte und der Anschluss ja 12v hat) Ist das Ganze so sinnig?

Weitere Anmerkung. Laut Rezessionen und Anleitungen ist die Kombination der Komponenten möglich. Aufgrund mehrerer Kraken G12 Rezessionen habe ich mich allerdings entschlossen den VRAM der 2080 mit Kühlkörpern zu bestücken.

Ich würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen. Ich habe schon viele PCs selbst zusammengebaut, was Lüftersteuerung und Wakü Aios angeht bin ich allerdings ein ziemlichere Laie. 

LG Joe


----------



## Nathenhale (9. September 2020)

Eigentlich schon. Aber wenn du den Radiator halt vorne einbaust werden vlt deine CPU temps etwas schlechter.


----------



## _Berge_ (9. September 2020)

Mit dem Austausch der Lüfter kommst du evtl besser weg:









						Grafikkarten-Lüfter Cooling Fan DC 12V für ASUS RTX2080 2070 2060 Reparaturteil  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Grafikkarten-Lüfter Cooling Fan DC 12V für ASUS RTX2080 2070 2060 Reparaturteil in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Ich denke ein 120er Radi könnte u.U. etwas zu schwach sein


----------



## VapingJoe (9. September 2020)

Okay danke schonmal für eure Antworten. Die CPU Temperaturen halte ich dann im Auge und muss dann evtl. nochmal was umbauen. 

Habt ihr Ideen zu meiner 2. Frage? Bzw. meint ihr die Verkabelung passt dann so? 

eine 3. Frage wäre: Viele stecken die Lüfter der Wakü und das Kraken G12 auch ans Mainboard. Ich wollte das vermeiden, da ich mir denke die Grafikkarte wird besser wissen wann es ihr zu heiß ist. Ich versteh nicht so ganz wie das dann geregelt werden kann. Man kann im Bios ja nicht die Temperatur der Grafikkarte den Lüftern und davon abhängig die Lüftergeschwindigkeit bzw. Volt einstellen mit ner Kurve oder?


----------



## _Berge_ (9. September 2020)

Mit einem solchen Adapter solltest den Lüfter an der GPU direkt anschließen können






						EK Water Blocks EK-Cable PWM Fan-Adapter für GPU - 50cm
					

PWM-Fan-Adapter-Kabel von EKWB, für Grafikkarten, 4-Pin-PWM-Lüfterbuchse, 4-Pin-PWM-Lüfterstecker, 50 cm lang




					www.caseking.de
				




Ansonsten haben die Asus Karten doch selbst auch 4Pin Anschlüsse? oder haben die das wieder geändert?


----------

